# Konoha Library - Floor 2 Mafia Game : Loli and Shota United



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 29, 2011)

*Konoha Library - Floor 2 Mafia Game : Loli and Shota Unite*

*Loli and Shota Unite*

Game name as suggested by Sito 

*RULES*
Rules are thanks to James, but are not exactly like his. It is imperative to read them.

*DAY PHASE*​

The day phase is when every player is encouraged to discuss about the proceedings of the game and decide who to lynch.

Voting for lynching is open for every player. Follow this format: *[Vote lynch player name]* and the Mafia Deities will bless you.

*If a player fails to vote but has posted in one night phase, that will count as an automatic self-vote.* *VOTING NO LYNCH IS ALLOWED.*

*KEEP SPAMMING TO A MINIMUM.* This is a section with post count, and that's really cool to a lot of you, but don't abuse it. You'll be warned.

If a player fails to vote in two (2) *CONSECUTIVE* day phases, they will be modkilled. If a player fails to post at least twice during the day phases, they will be modblocked. If a player fails to vote, but posts twice, they will automatically vote for themselves.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every night phase.

Day phases approximately last *24 hours*.

*Day actions are on a first sent first performed basis, unlike night phase actions which are all performed at the end of the Dawn Phase*

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*NIGHT PHASE*


There shall be *NO POSTING DURING THE NIGHT PHASE.* I may give a warning in the thread that whosoever posts after said warning will be brutally and mercilessly modkilled  or modblocked depending on my mood.

A PM will be sent to every living player informing them of the start of every day phase.

Each night phase lasts approximately *24 hours* unless I explicitly state that I shall extend it due to moderator-excusable reasons.

I will not wait for any night actions not sent in. *24 hours is 24 hours.*

*Every night action that is not roleblocked will still be performed even if the players of those actions are being killed.* Lol that sounds morbid. For example, if player A's day action is to kill player B and player C happens to target player A for a kill/roleblock/protection/etc., the player A will still kill/roleblock/protect/etc. player B but will die by the hands of player C.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------​
*MISCELLANEOUS*


Leave the game discussion in this thread *UNLESS YOU ARE MAFIA CONSPIRING WITH EACH OTHER DURING THE NIGHT PHASE OR MASONS WITH SOMEONE* in which case you may use any form of communication lines you see fit.

*DO NOT POST ONCE YOU ARE DEAD.* Do not provide hints or comments that will intentionally or otherwise influence the living player's choices for lynch and/or actions.

*PLEASE BE AS ACTIVE AS YOU POSSIBLY CAN.* Remember that consecutively not voting in the day phase earns you a splendid modkill. However, if you have a legitimate reason to be inactive, inform me ahead of time of the reason for anticipated inactivity and how long the perceived duration of such will be. You must post twice in the game thread in order to avoid being mod blocked. You must vote once or else it'll be counted as a self-vote.

*ROLE REVEALING IS NOT ALLOWED.  THIS ALSO MEANS REVEALING OTHERS.* Do not post screen caps or copypasta the contents of *ANY MESSAGE CONTAINING YOUR ROLES*. You shall be modkilled if you do.

*FAKE CLAIMING IS NOT ALLOWED.*  You shall be modkilled if you do.


I would like to inform you all that *THE ROLE ASSIGNMENT IS RANDOM* so any fandom, gender, and name basis for role assignment is moot.

Also, pay attention to your role descriptions as some actions can be used only at night and only at day, some actions can be used at either night or day, and some actions can be used every night and day.

*The player with majority votes will get lynched. The phase may end prematurely when the majority is reached, however, it'll be my overall judgement depending on if there are any interesting day phase updates I am waiting for. *

If a kill fails, the target will be labeled as *[????]* and it will be simply stated that the attack failed.

Any questions, PM me.

Upon sign up submit a loli or shota character, at this point changes will not be accepted 

Note: This game won't probably start until the current batch of games are over with or nearing their end, also most likely to include Law/Tribulation's One Piece game.  Gives me time to plan and such.

*Edit: Sign-ups are open until I say so*

1. Platinum *(Etna - Disgaea)*
2. Sito *(Flower - Kowarekake no Orgel)*
3. Legend *(Pokemon Trainer Red - Pokemon)*
4. aiyanah *(Suzuki Sora - Mahō Tsukai ni Taisetsu na Koto: Natsu no Sora)*
5. Law *(Aisaka Taiga - Toradora)*
6. Geijutsu *(Hitman Reborn - Katekyo Hitman Reborn)*
7. Butō Rengoob *(Kanzaki H. Aria - Hidan no Aria)*
8. Gaia Moon *(Panty & Stocking - Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt)*
9. Ishamael *(Kaguya Houraisen - Touhou)*
10. Miss Goobette *(Konata Izumi - Lucky Star)*
11. Tribulation *(Akemi Homura - Mahou Shoujo Madoka Magica)*
12. Vash TS *(Negi Springfield - Negima)*
13. Agmaster *(Maebara Keiichi - Higurashi no Naku Koro ni)*
14. Darth *(Toph Bei Fong - Avatar)*
15. Tgoobaki *(Kusajishi Yachiru - Bleach)*
16. Hammer *(Kogami Akira - Lucky Star)*
17. Chigoobarito *(Sarutobi Konohamaru - Naruto)*
18. Kakashi Hatake *(Kakashi Hatake - Naruto)*
19. Immortal King *(Kurosaki Karin - Bleach)*
20. Jessica *(Kurosaki Yuzu - Bleach)*
21. Baroxio *(Hiroshi Ochiai - ???)*
22. Hidden Nin *(Maka Albarn - Soul Eater)*
23. Mastic *(Kumagawa Misogi- Medaka Box)*
24. Laix *(Misaka Mikoto - To Aru Majutsu no Index)*
25. Se7en *(Mina - Dance in the Vampire Bund)*
26. Kaitou *(Mitsukuni Haninozuka - Ouran High School Host Club)*
27. RemChu *(Marth - Fire Emblem)*
28. LifeMaker *(Evangeline AK McDowell - Negima)*
29. SoulTaker *(Fate Averrinicus - Negima)*
30. Zabuza *(Master En - Beelzebub)*
31. Toreno
32. Princess Ivy - *(Victorique de Blois - Gosick)*
33. Cokie the Clown *(Hyuga Hinata - Naruto)*
34. Aznkuchikichick *(Wendy Marvell - Fairy Tail)*
35. WAD *(Annie - League of Legends)*
36. Thdyingbreed *(Near - Death Note)*
37. Cubey *(Baby Miku - Vocaloids)*
38. Firestorm162 *(Rika Furude - Higurashi no Naku Koro ni)*
39. DJ Scruffy *(Andou Mirai - Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi)*
40. On and On *(Pride - Full Metal Alchemist)*
41. Keiichi Song
42. Samavarti *(Kaminogi Haruka - Noein)*
43. River Song *(Ryo Bakura - Yu-Gi-Oh)*
44. Nois *(Skanty and Kneesocks - Panty & Stocking with Garterbelt)*


----------



## Belphegoob (Aug 29, 2011)

Hahahaha, I can't believe this is a thing that is happening.


----------



## Butō Rengoob (Aug 29, 2011)

In, in, in, in, in, in, in!!!!

*[Rengoob]*

My loli is Kanzaki H. Aria


----------



## Hawk (Aug 29, 2011)

*[Moon] *

Wendy Marvell


----------



## Ishamael (Aug 29, 2011)

Joining the game for ironic reasons, I'm sure Dave and Bro would be proud.

*[Ishamael]*

Kaguya Houraisen is my nomination.


----------



## Mist Puppet (Aug 29, 2011)

*[Miss Goobette]*

Konata Izumi is mine


----------



## Fran (Aug 30, 2011)

what the fuck


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 30, 2011)

Hey Fran, Sito told me about you.  Want to partake in the mafia cake?


----------



## A Optimistic (Aug 30, 2011)

Gooba Moon said:


> *[Moon] *
> 
> Wendy Marvell



     .


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Aug 30, 2011)

You should join Dust, you could get the Wendy Marvell role


----------



## Frosch (Sep 7, 2011)

lol, welcome to Pedofia


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 8, 2011)

um what are Loli and Shota characters exactly


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Like characters around their pre-teen years or younger

I'd accept teenage characters and people who are super old but look the part too


----------



## Vash TS (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Vash TS]*

loli boy Negi Springfield. All the ladies think he's soo cute.


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Agmaster] *Keiichi.  omg want higurashi mafia game.....


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Interesting idea Agmaster, perhaps one day I'll ponder on it


----------



## Darth (Sep 8, 2011)

sign me up! [*Darth*]

Toph from Avatar: The Last Airbender.


----------



## Ser Lulu Valentine (Sep 8, 2011)

What is this I don't even.

I'm in 

*[Tgoobaki]*

Yachiru, from Bleach.

or, Horo, from spice and wolf.

Whichever you think fits better.


----------



## hammer (Sep 8, 2011)

*[hammer]*

konota                 .


----------



## BVB (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Chigoobarito]*

Konohamaru


----------



## Kakashi Hatake (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Kakashi Hatake]*

Kakashi Hatake


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 8, 2011)

Hope i will be available at that time,the description is a bit vague

[*Immortal King*]

Meow is my loli


----------



## Olivia (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Jessica]

*Yuzu from Bleach.


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 8, 2011)

I hate being invited to games which are already full. 

Oh well, sign me up anyway! 

*[Baroxio]*


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 8, 2011)

Yuzu isn't a loli post-TS though(i'm totally not saying that because you suggested an awesome Bleach char)

changing my loli to *Karin from Bleach* then(if she's applicable)


----------



## Hidden Nin (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Hidden Nin]*

Uh...no idea...Maka?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

lol game isn't full baroxio, it'll cap at whatever I need to cap it at

Karin and Maka are acceptable


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 8, 2011)

Baroxio said:


> I hate being invited to games which are already full.
> 
> Oh well, sign me up anyway!
> 
> *[Baroxio]*


Oh, and I guess I'll choose this guy:



Those of you who know who this is, DON'T FUCKING JUDGE ME. 


...not that...there's anything special about this guy...


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

I looked that up, is that supposed to be a cartoon version of some football player lol


----------



## Insignia (Sep 8, 2011)

damn I missed this.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

No you didn't lol


----------



## Baroxio (Sep 8, 2011)

~Mystic Serenade~ said:


> I looked that up, is that supposed to be a cartoon version of some football player lol



um...no...

Let's just say it's an appropriate character for this game, and leave it at that. 

Again, DON'T JUDGE ME.


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 8, 2011)

Baroxio you dirty fella

Damn i missed Maka as well all the protagonistic roles are being taken


----------



## Mastic (Sep 8, 2011)

Hahaha this game, Im in. 

*[Mastic]* Kumagawa Misogi- _Medaka Box_.


----------



## Laix (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Laix]
*
Misaka Mikoto - To Aru Majutsu no Index.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

lol well you're going to have to PM me some details about the character at least Baroxio


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2011)

Hidden Nin said:


> *[Hidden Nin]*
> 
> Uh...no idea...Maka?


FUUUU!!!  I shoulda chose hero from SE or Kilik.  *shrug*


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 8, 2011)

Kilik is not a shota though,if anyone of the Spartoi is active it's that guy


----------



## Mastic (Sep 8, 2011)

Would Crona be a loli or shota?


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

I don't follow SE so I have no idea what that thing's gender is but whichever would apply lol


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Se7en]*
Mina ~ Dance in the vampire bund

we can choose roles not based on our gender right


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Yea, all roles will be randomized.  I won't be assigning roles based on gender


----------



## Agmaster (Sep 8, 2011)

Se7en said:


> *[Se7en]*
> Mina ~ Dance in the vampire bund
> 
> we can choose roles not based on our gender right


SHe's vampire age though.  Totally legal.  /skeeve


----------



## Suhoon (Sep 8, 2011)

well when not in her true form she's a loli


----------



## Kaitou (Sep 8, 2011)

*[Kaitou]* I'm in, sounds fun.

Mitsukuni Haninozuka. xD from Ouran High Host Club.


----------



## Magic (Sep 8, 2011)

*[RemChu]

*My shota is Marth from Fire Emblem.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

How old is Marth?  I always assumed he was in his twenties lol


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 8, 2011)

hmmm, I see there's a Negi Springfield, but no Evangeline AK McDowell... how shameful 

*[LifeMaker]*

If i'm not too late of course


----------



## SoulTaker (Sep 8, 2011)

*[SoulTaker]*

I'm nominating Fate Averrinicus from Negima.


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 8, 2011)

Good choice


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 8, 2011)

This looks nice.

*[Zabuza]
*
Oh nvm it has to be a loli.
be right back let me check


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

lol a shota is fine too, but if you really want to put in a loli


----------



## Zabuza (Sep 8, 2011)

Master En from Beelzebub then.
He can be considered Loli.


----------



## Toreno (Sep 8, 2011)

Guess I'll join. 

*[TORENO]*


----------



## Mist Puppet (Sep 8, 2011)

also, cooking loli is from kowarekake no orgel (her real name is flower)


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 8, 2011)

Good to know, I had no idea where that character was from


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 9, 2011)

Thank you so much for inviting~
*
[Princess Ivy]*


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 9, 2011)

*[Cokie the Clown]*
Hinata Hyuga from Naruto
does she count as a loli or what ever kind of charcater your looking for


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

Yea she counts, S1 probably for increased loliness


----------



## Immortal King (Sep 9, 2011)

Dat Hinata


----------



## Darth (Sep 9, 2011)

I'm moderately surprised that Hatsune Miku hasn't been nominated yet.


----------



## A. Waltz (Sep 9, 2011)

sign me up!!

my loli is WENDY from FAIRY TAIL!


----------



## LifeMaker (Sep 9, 2011)

Darth said:


> I'm moderately surprised that Hatsune Miku hasn't been nominated yet.



probably too mature for this perv-fest


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Sep 9, 2011)

*[WAD]*

Kazuhiro Mitogawa (aka Butterfly Guy) from Ga-Rei Zero


----------



## Thdyingbreed (Sep 9, 2011)

Is there still room?

Near - From Death Note


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 9, 2011)

Plenty of room, heck people probably could still join as I say stop switching roles and I start figuring them out lol


----------



## Princess Ivy (Sep 9, 2011)

My loli would be

Edit: Victorica Gosick


----------



## Firestormer (Sep 10, 2011)

*[Firestorm]*

.....no idea why I'm joining this.

I choose Rika Furude from Higurashi.


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 11, 2011)

Alright no more switching as I'm in the process of designing roles now

At this point people are still free to join if they want though


----------



## TheScruffington (Sep 11, 2011)

IF I can still join..

*[DJ Scruffy]*

Will definitely be Mirai Andou from Itsuka Tenma no Kuro Usagi. =P


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 12, 2011)

Sign ups are still ongoing, just be careful with what character you choose to submit for those still thinking about joining lol


----------



## On and On (Sep 13, 2011)

I want in

*[On and On]*

Pride from Full Metal Alchemist 

Pride for Godfather, plz


----------



## Kei (Sep 19, 2011)

*[Keiichi Song]*

Mystic


----------



## Samavarti (Sep 21, 2011)

If Sing Ups are still going then i join.

*[Samavarti]*

Haruka from Noein.


----------



## Ser Cokie the Fool (Sep 22, 2011)

lol what was in the deleted post


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 22, 2011)

What deleted post lol


----------



## River Song (Sep 22, 2011)

You know what Fuck it 

*[River Song]*

This is hard

Ryo Bakura - Yu-gi-oh


----------



## Nois (Sep 22, 2011)

*[Nois]*

Skanty and Kneesocks


----------



## ~Mystic Serenade~ (Sep 28, 2011)

Just a note, game will start once Law's OPfia ends


----------



## Roydez (Sep 30, 2011)

*[Roydez]
*
Rin from Usagi Drop.


----------



## Soca (Oct 1, 2011)

*[Marcelle.B]*

Rika from one piece


----------

